# Hello from PGH



## thats_a_lotta_doe (Sep 27, 2015)

Hey! I'm Scott. This is the required intro post. I'm located in the Pittsburgh, PA (USA) area, and am here because I have two does cooking pinkies.

I have three pet shop mice that will be having litters soon (well, only two having litters themselves...). I'll be posting pictures of the parents in the identification section soon. They're

A pied sorta grey/tan male with long hair and ruby eyes
Agouti female
And the other female...I belive is recessive yellow?

Attachments:
sleeping 3 - edited.JPG
sleeping 3 - edited.JPG [ 130.23 KiB | Viewed 8 times ]


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## GitaBooks (Aug 31, 2015)

Welcome! So glad you could join! : )

Your mice are beautiful colors. I've always loved the agouti ones, its like having a dog with the colors of a wolf to have a mouse that is agouti.


----------



## Zamwyn (Apr 29, 2015)

Welcome!


----------

